# Surfside



## saltyakker (Jun 26, 2007)

Fished access #3 out of surfside at dawn. Water was trout green, with pretty big swells. It was hard work, but managed 8 keepers, 15-21''. Live shrimp under a popping cork. Most fish caught in the first gut. Out by 10:30 am before the crowds.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice. Thanx for the report, gonna try it Tuesday morning.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking Trout, Congrats!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

nice catch.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice quality of Trout. WTG


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice trout! Thanks for the report


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Great catch from the surf!


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*surfside early*

Nice fish there salty, the surf here has been really good lately. Last Saturday it was really flat and clear.
Fish ON!!!:goldfish:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Man these reports are killin me. Great job!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the report, surf specs are 2cool!


----------

